# Help me guess if my cat is Pregnant



## blindmess (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've got a female cat we guess to be 8-10 years old. My husband acquired her because she seemed to have been abandoned at the house they moved in to at the time. She was sweet and affectionate and seemed to be someone's pet, not stray and wild. We always assumed she was spayed because she never went into noticeable heat cycles. Very quiet, always affectionate, but never ran around meowing at night like I've known cats in heat to do. Anyways we let her outside to play for the first time since we've owned her about a month ago. 2 weeks later for 2 days she seemed to be moping around sad faced and lazy like she was sick, and threw up once. Then her behavior went back to normal. She's been eating more than usual. I notice her lower belly is saggy and pink and the hair down there doesn't seem as thick as it was. Two of her nipples down there are pink and noticable although not that large. The rest of her nipples are hidden and near non-existent (she might have never fully developed um'). She's behaving the same as always, active and affectionate. So what's your bet, do you think she is pregnant? My husband thinks I'm crazy, but I think she is.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

It may be easier to determine if there were photos uploaded, to give a more objective response?


----------



## blindmess (Aug 1, 2014)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures of her.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If she's that age, I'd take her to the vet. If she IS pregnant, she may need some extra help during a pregnancy at that age and if she isn't it may be some other medical issue.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm with Mow-Mow - better safe than sorry.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She does look pregnant, or possibly it's a "false pregnancy"----nipples will pink up and belly can swell, but after a few weeks everything goes back to normal. Still I would take her to the vet to make sure. At 8 or 9 yrs. is old for a cat to have a litter and she might develop complications during delivery and need a C-section. Give us an update.


----------



## blindmess (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice folks. We're keeping an eye on her and if we start believing it further we'll be sure to get her into a vet. Right now though it's so hard to say, and my husband still thinks I'm crazy. If she gets bigger, nipples more puffy, or I can feel movement I'll call right away. If she is pregnant she's due about Sept 10 based off of when she got out and the average gestation period. I'll keep you updated.

Oh and my husband wants me to point out that she's always been a bit chubby.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My foster Zoey was pregnant at the shelter and no one even knew it! The caretakers came in one day to her with 4 beautiful kittens. She is the reason I started fostering. I would get a vet check. She may have picked up a bug while outside which contributed to her feeling sick. At the very least she needs a vet visit for deworming and general health check.


----------

